# Rolling Tool Chest As A Base For 727?



## Buggy Chief (Oct 10, 2016)

Anyone assembled their 727 mill on a rolling tool chest?  Stability issues?

I am buying a 727 and would like to be able to move as needed in the shop since space is a premium.  Also, it seems plausible to have the rolling tool chest as storage.  Thoughts?  Thanks for the input!


----------



## sanddan (Oct 10, 2016)

I use a HF 44" rolling tool box as my main storage for machining related tools. It is fairly top heavy and tall for a lathe stand. It's 44" long but only about 18" deep. It would be more stable if it was wider. The casters add to the "wobbly" feeling. I am currently building a movable 38" x 48" bench using a HF 44" toolbox, I am replacing a light weight bench with a great 1" top in those dimensions, and the overall height is an issue. I am mounting the casters recessed so they don't add too much height but it still might be too tall for mounting a lathe. You might want to look at using the 44" top box as the height won't be as much as an issue then.


----------



## sanddan (Oct 10, 2016)

Sorry, I just realized you were talking about a mill and not a lathe.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Oct 10, 2016)

sanddan said:


> Sorry, I just realized you were talking about a mill and not a lathe.


No worries at all.  Like the insight!!!


----------



## Muskt (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm not normally a "Nervous Nellie"; however, I would not feel comfortable with a mill on a tool box.  Even one that only weighs 500 pounds.  After getting it moving, even a very small chip on the floor could cause an abrupt stop with undesirable results.  I realize that some tool boxes are rated for very heavy loads, but not normally 500 pounds on the top.

Here is a link to the base I created for my G0519 mill in Alaska several years ago.  The benefit of it was that I built it to fit my height, & desires.  I would have liked another shelf inside, but never got around to it before I sold it & moved to America.  I almost never rolled it anywhere--Too heavy & too much PITA to re-set up.  Of course, having a welder is almost mandatory to build one, but having a friend with one is always a possibility.

http://www.akpilot.net/Mill Table/Mill Table.html

Best to you, & keep us updated on your progress.
Jerry in Delaware


----------



## tmarks11 (Oct 10, 2016)

Think about it this way.

This mill is about 30" deep, and mounting it on an 18" deep rolling cart would give you several inches of overhang on front and back, and your rollers are only 16" apart.  Chances of it tipping over while rolling it would be very high.

If you are lacking for space, you could build a stand that you can roll a tool chest under.

wrt wanting to roll the mill around?  A 500 lb mill and a 100 lb base will make that inconvenient.  That is a lot of weight to move around.  I have a lot of tools on roller bases in my garage, but those are all machines in the 100-200 lb range.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Oct 10, 2016)

Muskt said:


> I'm not normally a "Nervous Nellie"; however, I would not feel comfortable with a mill on a tool box.  Even one that only weighs 500 pounds.  After getting it moving, even a very small chip on the floor could cause an abrupt stop with undesirable results.  I realize that some tool boxes are rated for very heavy loads, but not normally 500 pounds on the top.
> 
> Here is a link to the base I created for my G0519 mill in Alaska several years ago.  The benefit of it was that I built it to fit my height, & desires.  I would have liked another shelf inside, but never got around to it before I sold it & moved to America.  I almost never rolled it anywhere--Too heavy & too much PITA to re-set up.  Of course, having a welder is almost mandatory to build one, but having a friend with one is always a possibility.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input!  I actually have a TIG Welder and am thinking of fabricating one myself.  Thanks again.


----------



## thequietman (Oct 10, 2016)

I just finished setting up mine 727, and I think the tool chest is a little too flimsy to support the weight. The Stand that comes with the mill is very heavy gauge steel, and the top is a solid piece probably 3/8" to 1/2" thick. 

You could always make a base out of tubular steel and put that on casters, as many others here have done. Alternatively. I've seen rolling tool bases for sale on Amazon. Those might work as well.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Oct 10, 2016)

thequietman said:


> I just finished setting up mine 727, and I think the tool chest is a little too flimsy to support the weight. The Stand that comes with the mill is very heavy gauge steel, and the top is a solid piece probably 3/8" to 1/2" thick.
> 
> You could always make a base out of tubular steel and put that on casters, as many others here have done. Alternatively. I've seen rolling tool bases for sale on Amazon. Those might work as well.


I think I am leaning this way.  Thanks for the input!!


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 10, 2016)

I had a PM25 on a 40" Craftsman tool box that I fabricated outriggers for. It was a good setup. But I don't think I'd try that setup with a mill that weighs twice as much. My 9x40 mill (900 lbs?) was on a made-for steel stand that had casters and levelers on it. That worked very well.


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle (Oct 11, 2016)

Have the same mill, modified the base and raise it 4 inches.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Oct 11, 2016)

Heckle and Jeckle said:


> Have the same mill, modified the base and raise it 4 inches.
> View attachment 137406
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.  This is the way I have decided to go.  Any pics with the mill on the modified base?


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes I can do that

.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Can see it standing on the levelers.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Oct 11, 2016)

Heckle and Jeckle said:


> Yes I can do that
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Nice work.  Looks great!!  Thanks


----------



## herrwood (Oct 11, 2016)

You may need to stiffen the base of the mill with some sheet steel maybe 16 or 18 gauge but I use a Portamate pm-2500 mobile base on a pm25 mill.
I use these on some woodworking equipment also, not perfect but it is easy to setup

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PATV14A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

